# Important Gun Restoration Case



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So the guy goes into buy a gun in 2016 and discovers that he is a prohibited person 10 years after being convicted of a second misdemeanor DUI. He completed his punishment and has no other criminal history, but prohibited person. Something that I did not know....



> he was still considered a prohibited person and barred from firearms possession under federal law because his second conviction carried a possible sentence of up to five years in prison. Federal law says that those convicted of a misdemeanor with a potential prison sentence of more than two years are prohibited from possessing firearms-even if they aren't sentenced to that amount of time in prison.


I find the above to be UnConstititional without any doubt.

Good thing that the man's rights were restored by a Judge that caught the injustice.

https://freebeacon.com/issues/federal-judge-restores-non-violent-offenders-gun-rights-following-landmark-case/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It was the right thing for the court to do, and it set an important precedent; which is something that the Left just loves, whenever it is in their favor. 
The Left is going to despise this court and call it every name in the book; and that is when I will know how deep this decision, cut them on the Left. 
By the level of their outrage, and by the level of their clamor; that will tell me all I need to know. Yay for justice!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you pay your debt to society and keep your nose clean for two or theee years you should have recourse to having your rights restored.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If you pay your debt to society and keep your nose clean for two or theee years you should have recourse to having your rights restored.


True, but I do not believe that this particular individual should have had his rights taken at all. I also do not think that non-violent criminals should have their rights taken, felony or not.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This is why it's so important to get Kavanaugh on the court for future cases. Otherwise this stupidity will only get worse.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have problems with it. He has shown that getting drunk was the most important thing in his life . Twice he was caught, he did it many more times. He has a lot more to prove before being trusted with a firearm. He will likely do it again.
He took a many thousand Pound weapon and put a lot of lives at risk with it. Not once but caught twice. There is a price to pay from thinking you can do anything you want and the hell with everyone else. He did not pay much of a price at all.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

nooooo way should the law be rescinded - has it's merits - this particular one involved DUI misdemeanors >>>> but there's violent & dangerous felonies that get plead down alllllllll the time - YOU know it because we are bitching about the system being utterly f_cked up ....

just like this particular case - review the cases on an individual basis - NO blanket pardons - this guy's weapon of choice was an out of control car - if anything he should never drive again without all kinds of treatment & safeguards involved ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> This is why it's so important to get Kavanaugh on the court for future cases. Otherwise this stupidity will only get worse.


Yep. The lefties desire to keep Kavanaugh off the SCOTUS is as much to do with his views on the 2nd amendment as anything else, including Roe V. Wade.


----------

